# help Cnc router won't respond



## Christian Evans (Feb 10, 2016)

hi i recently purchased a cnc router and it decided to stop working mach3 won't control it. it powers up and everything but won't move sending a error of estop pressed in, i have disabled the estop in the config but still coming up any ideas?


----------



## weber (Oct 3, 2011)

It could possibly be electrical noise, !st thing I would do is push all axis off their limit switch and see if it will home. Also be sure all your connections are connected and tight. you should also check all your limit switches to be sure they are good.
If it still fails to move but the reset button activates it may be the electrical noise. You can go into mach3 general conf. and add a debounce # of 500, if it still trips reset button increase debounce in 500 increments up to about 2000, it may solve your problem. I had some electrical noise in due to a VFD and high frequency spindle and had to drive a 8 foot ground rod into the ground last week end to fix mine.

There is a lot to check but I hope this helps you some.

Glenn


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Christian.


----------



## weber (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Chris 

There is an Artsoft ( Mach3 ) tutorial that might help you, I tried to post the URL but it will not let me post because I am to new to the forum. You can find it by using your search bar. Type in " basics after software install Mach3 " It is about a 16 minute video and has what you may need to do about 7 minutes into the video.

Glenn


----------



## C550th (Feb 11, 2016)

Let's start with the basics. What controller are you using? Is it a Gecko? If it's Chinese then post again letting us know, so I can assist you.

Thank you.


----------



## Christian Evans (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi thank you for your posts i found the problem the usb power cable from the controller board to the power supply was the problem, the converter plug to convert usb to normal cable to connect to power supply failed so its plugged into the computer for power. 

The only problem i have is they machine is writing letters and numbers backwards any ideas?


----------

